# Some of what i did so far..



## Randy1970 (Nov 18, 2016)

Here are some of the projects i have done since i built my shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 18, 2016)

from south Florida!! Now that is some AWESOME work!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 18, 2016)

What's the burl in the 6th pict?? I'm a woodturner & give most folk grief about slabing wood into boards & slicing burls a couple inches thick, but I may have to back off a bit after looking at your Buckeye burl & the photos #6 & #9 burl tables! Outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 18, 2016)

And that ambrosia bed is COOOOL! But I'd have 2nd thoughts about your decorator... chip & pegboard walls.. I'd have to fire somebody

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2016)

Very nice work!!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 18, 2016)

Too cool! All of the projects really showcase the beautiful wood. If I had to pick a favorite, I'd go for the bench... or the bed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Nov 18, 2016)

Excellence!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 18, 2016)

@Randy1970 - Way cool! Those are some awesome projects!

I also moved this thread over to the finished projects area since those are some well finished projects

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 18, 2016)

Great looking work. I like how you saved the best table for last, I would have too! That is an amazing slab of wood. What is that wood in the last pic?
Very cool work with the ambrosia maple, one of my favorite woods too! When I can find it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 18, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Great looking work. I like how you saved the best table for last, I would have too! That is an amazing slab of wood. What is that wood in the last pic?
> Very cool work with the ambrosia maple, one of my favorite woods too! When I can find it.



What is wood???

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 18, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> What is wood???


You can"t remember?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 18, 2016)

Great work! Looks like you have some great wood to work with too....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Randy1970 (Nov 19, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> And that ambrosia bed is COOOOL! But I'd have 2nd thoughts about your decorator... chip & pegboard walls.. I'd have to fire somebody


Was still in the garage..wishfull thinking of a man cave.


----------



## Randy1970 (Nov 19, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice


Thanks my master

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Randy1970 (Nov 19, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> @Randy1970 - Way cool! Those are some awesome projects!
> 
> I also moved this thread over to the finished projects area since those are some well finished projects


----------



## Randy1970 (Nov 19, 2016)

Still learning this computer thing.. I still get mad when I shake mine and it does not clear ...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Randy1970 (Nov 19, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Great looking work. I like how you saved the best table for last, I would have too! That is an amazing slab of wood. What is that wood in the last pic?
> Very cool work with the ambrosia maple, one of my favorite woods too! When I can find it.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 19, 2016)

Randy1970 said:


> Still learning this computer thing.. I still get mad when I shake mine and it does not clear ...



Did you turn it upside down?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Randy1970 (Nov 19, 2016)

If ever in ohio a lumber mill called Yoder's has the best prices and all ways has 4 grades of Ambrosia on hand.. ,

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Randy1970 (Nov 19, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Did you turn it upside down?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 19, 2016)

Outstanding array of projects! Appears most of us could learn something from you. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 19, 2016)

Randy1970 said:


> If ever in ohio a lumber mill called Yoder's has the best prices and all ways has 4 grades of Ambrosia on hand.. ,



That's just down the road from Mom and Dad (Alliance area.) Next time we're back in that part of the country I just might have to check them out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Randy1970 (Nov 19, 2016)

kweinert said:


> That's just down the road from Mom and Dad (Alliance area.) Next time we're back in that part of the country I just might have to check them out.


Check it out online..


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 19, 2016)

Randy1970 said:


> Was still in the garage..wishfull thinking of a man cave.




Sooo... your wife has your bed in the garage..??  I think you'll fit in around here!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 19, 2016)

Randy1970 said:


> Check it out online..




What's the link to it?


----------



## Randy1970 (Nov 20, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Sooo... your wife has your bed in the garage..??  I think you'll fit in around here!!


To late the last one got my last bed that's why I made this one. Divorced..lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Randy1970 (Nov 20, 2016)

kweinert said:


> That's just down the road from Mom and Dad (Alliance area.) Next time we're back in that part of the country I just might have to check them out.


I got my gummy cherry there too.


----------



## kweinert (Nov 21, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> What's the link to it?



http://www.yoderlumber.com/


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 21, 2016)

I want your wood,.......wait........I want your tools........wait........I want your shop.............WAIT.......I want it all! Gorgeous work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Randy1970 (Nov 26, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> What's the burl in the 6th pict?? I'm a woodturner & give most folk grief about slabing wood into boards & slicing burls a couple inches thick, but I may have to back off a bit after looking at your Buckeye burl & the photos #6 & #9 burl tables! Outstanding!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 27, 2016)

Really nice work Randy. Looks like you spend as much time in the shop as the rest of us


----------

